# Stopped by Kroger............



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

........... and got this for supper!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks???? good, maybe. Especially if I knew what it was.


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

That there is one impressive bait presentation it is!


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

What the hell is it?


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Tuna roll on top?
Lava roll on botom? 

No idea in the middle...

I like some sushi ..especially with the fresh ginger and Wasabi


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sushi ???


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Whatever it is I would tear into it like a pack of hounds!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncdead said:


> Whatever it is I would tear into it like a pack of hounds!


Looks like "chum" to me . . . LOL !


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

It's not bad if you get it early, don't buy it late in the day, the rice harded up some.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

At our local Kroger, it don't last long enough to be hardened. They have three folks working hard to keep the cooler/shelf stocked. Never had a bad batch of sushi from there yet.


----------

